
Channel 10's demise reflects an industry 'splintering' under the digital age - tvnfo
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-06-15/channel-10-demise-reflects-industry-challenges/8618622
======
brad0
Crazy. I grew up watching channel ten.

I wonder if there will be any Australian television that isn't funded by the
public in 20 years?

